# My snail...very very very lazy



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

So lately my black snail does not move. after observation it looks like it is shedding its shell and getting bigger. is this a correct observation?


how often do snails reproduce themselves?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Snails do not shed there shells, and you need a male and female to reproduce mystery snails, goto applesnail.net i think it is,


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

My apple snail looks like he is shedding his shell. He is getting bigger as he looks like he shed his shell. They told me to check hardness of water. I did come out normal.


----------

